# Atlantic Technologies



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Atlantic Technology New Surround Speaker For Height Channel Applications


* April 29, 2009

Atlantic Technology has introduced a new dipole/bipole selectable surround speaker designed specifically with height-speaker channel applications in mind. The new Atlantic Technology 1400 SR-z's compact size and shallow profile allow it to be mounted high on the wall above the system's front speakers, making it ideal for use in home theater systems employing the new Dolby ProLogic IIz sound format, which calls for a pair of 'surround' channels to provide sound effects and ambience over the listener's head.


Dolby Pro Logic IIz adds a new dimension of sonic information to movies, games, and music through the addition of a pair of 'height channel' speakers mounted above the front LR speakers. These new channels process the non-directional sonic information already present in audio content, generating a more spacious and enveloping surround soundfield than was previously possible from any stereo or multichannel source material.

"We're really enthusiastic about Dolby ProLogic IIz," comments Atlantic Technology President Peter Tribeman, "which finally brings home theater sound into the third dimension. And like the left and right surround channels, these new height speakers are at their most effective when generating the highly diffuse and non-localized soundfield that multi-directional surrounds are so adept at The 1400 SR-z speakers deliver that, and in a package that is easy to mount, compact, and low-profile to minimize their visual impact while maximizing their sonic impact."

The 1400 SR-z is part of the Atlantic Technology System 1400 family of products, but its 'voicing' and timbre are also very well-matched to any of the company's many other theater systems. This means it can be used with any Atlantic system without encountering soundfield discontinuity effects that can corrupt the three-dimensional soundfield. In addition to height-channel applications, the speaker is quite adept in either the side or rear surround channel positions, and is selectable to either dipole or bipole operation to optimize the surround experience depending on install position and the theater space.

The Atlantic Technology 1400 SR-z uses a pair full-range polymer-treated cone drivers to deliver an enveloping and convincing surround soundfield. The 3-1/2-inch drivers used for these speakers use Atlantic's High Frequency Assistive Radiator (HFAR) technology, which greatly expands the range of the drivers while still allowing for a remarkably small enclosure and seamless 'crossoverless' sound.

The Atlantic Technology 1400 SR-z is finished in attractive satin black finish. It will be available in the second half of May, and has a suggested retail price of $425 per pair.


----------

